# Is there a cure for bad egg quality?



## Jenn7 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

This is my 1st posting on FF though it's been a great resource for me. It's 5am, can't sleep - we had the bad news of our 4th failed ICSI 2 days ago, it has been a devastating journey. 

My history in brief is as follows: 

Age: 42, DH: 39 both good health
Dx: Unexplained 

1st IVF (short protocol, gonal F 300) at age 39 in 2003: 9 follicles, 7 eggs on EC - all inseminated but degenerated with no signs of fertilisation. 2 were tripoid. No transfer. 

2nd ICSI 4 mths later (long protocol, Buserelin & gonal F 300): 15 eggs retrieved of which 4 were immature and 2 degenerated. Again poor quality with granular cytoplasm. 5 had ICSI, only 1 fertilised and lasted to d3. It was a 6 cell with some fragments. BFN. 

3rd ICSI 4 mths later (long protocol, gonal f 225 with LH75): 9 eggs retrieved, 5 had ICSI all fertilised but fragmented within 24hrs. Of the 4 immature eggs which underwent IVM, 1 made it to a 5 cell on d4 and transfered. BFN.

4th ICSI in Jan 2007, new specialist (long protocol, decapetyle & gonal f 300): 8 eggs retrieved, 5 had ICSI, all degenerated with 24Hrs. I was told they fertilised but ended with 4 nuclei's (sp?) rather than 2. 

My blood tests etc are good. Day 3 FSH: 7.3, E2: 21, prolactine 11, LH: 3.8, Inhibine B: 53, AMH: 2.49 ng/ml or 17.78 pmol/ml. I stim very well for my age, so it all makes it hard for me to accept that it didn't work.  I have done full detox, hair analysis, acupuncture, herbs, taking all the vits & minereals as well as a high protein diet during stims. Even had my fillings changed to non metal fillings. 

Given I've tried different protocols and specialists, the results are consistant and clearly shows my DX is poor egg quality. My only option now is DE which we are not considering. The specialist said that there is no way of knowing whether the bad quality is due to old age or I've had it since my mid 30s. 

I pursued the 4th try in hope that a different protocol, specialist will offer different/better results and knowing it was the last attempt for me, so to have closure on my infertility. I guess now I have to accept my fate and go down the child free route. 

What I like to know is if anyone else have had similar experience? Is it worth to keep trying naturally in hope that who knows, there might be that miracle good egg? or should I be realistic and move on, accepting all goods ones are gone and only bad eggs left. Is there anything else I can do? 

Sorry if I babbled on and it's such a long negative post. I've always hoped I would be one of the lucky ones to be posting my miracle story.....   

I really would appreciate any support I can get. 

All the best


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Mangosteen,

Sorry I don't have any advice or good news to share just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear of the problems you've had, it must have been so tough for you and hubby to go through all those treatments   

I really hope someone can offer you some advice.

Take care, 

CG xx


----------



## Jenn7 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks CG

Best of luck on your next IVF. 

M


----------



## sibbs (Jun 12, 2006)

manosteen - don't know if you are still about,  just wanted to say I'm in the same boat,  eggs not good enough,  suggested DE.

I don't think there is a cure.

I've also down the eating well, detox,  giving everything up,  and I had my metal fillings re-done as well!!!!

anyhow,   hope you are doing ok,  just wanted you to know you are not alone


----------



## pip7 (May 5, 2006)

Hi Mangosteen

What a difficulty journey you've been on so far.

Have you heard of DHEA? There are some people who think that it improves egg quality (and some who think it improves response to stimulation in IVF). I couldn't see it in the list of things you've tried.

I do take it, although I can't say that it has helped me so far. I'm a poor responder, and a recurrent miscarrier. After much procrastination, I decided to try it and after about 3 months I became pregnant again, and went on to miscarry again, but it was the most successful pregnancy I've had so far in that it lasted longer than my other pregnancies, so I continue to take it.

If you have a look at http://centerforhumanreprod.com/ you can find out a bit more about the research they're doing on DHEA. I take 75mg a day micronized DHEA which I order from the US.

Best of luck, whatever you decide to do.

Pip x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi mangosteen,

the best thing I have done recently was reading Randine Lewis' 'The Infertility Cure' which lifted my spirits and gave me enough hope to take a break from Western tx and start acupuncture and herbal tx instead. - There are plenty of examples of women in their 40s, some with numerous failed IVFs who became pg naturally following R Lewis' advice. I fully intend to become one of them and feel very positive about it all.   

Anyway, enough rabbiting on... just wanted to pass on what was useful for me when I was in a similar frame of mind to you. 

Good luck!


----------

